# Is a Mustang Right For Me?



## HorsieGal (Feb 26, 2008)

Hey! I am thinking about getting a horse but I want to get the best breed for me. I really like mustangs but I was wondering what discipline they are the best for. I want a jumper so if they are absolutely not good for jumping please let me know. I just need some feedback and personal info on mustangs as jumpers. Also, how are mustang's temperment and what makes them a good choice for a horse or a bad choice? Please let me know as I am eager to get a horse but need to know what I should get. Thanks!


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

HorsieGal said:


> Hey! I am thinking about getting a horse but I want to get the best breed for me. I really like mustangs but I was wondering what discipline they are the best for. I want a jumper so if they are absolutely not good for jumping please let me know. I just need some feedback and personal info on mustangs as jumpers. Also, how are mustang's temperment and what makes them a good choice for a horse or a bad choice? Please let me know as I am eager to get a horse but need to know what I should get. Thanks!


any horse can be good at anything. It takes training to make any horse be good at dressage, jumping, racing, etc. 
I've had no experience with mustangs, but I know for a fact that ANY horse can make a good horse. It's all on the horses personality. There is no bad breed, there can be a bad horse, but not a breed.
Don't get too eager and rush into things, that's a mistake alot of people make. Take your time when buying a horse. Make sure, if you find a horse you like, it IS the horse you want. Don't entirely judge a horse by the breed or color.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I'd suggest a leaner horse if you're jumping bigger heights... lower heights just about any horse can do. 
Conformation plays a BIG role in how well a horse can do at any certain discipline. For jumping, stocky QH/mustang types are generally too heavy-set and don't have the proper conformation for jumping big heights. 
Again, if you're sticking to the smaller stuff, just about any breed will do.

Are you buying this horse trained, or training it yourself?


----------



## HorsieGal (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm getting a trained one. I thought a mustang might not be the best for bigger jumps and because that's what I want to do I was looking at the Selle Francais as well. I also wanted to know the mustangs and selle francais temperaments so if you own one or have been around one please let me know.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

The Selle Francais is a hotter warmblood, closer to the TB type than the draft type, so they tend to be, well very hot and their minds reflect that; they certainly aren't the calmest things ever. 
They do well, and you see a few in GP competition, but personally they aren't my favorite warmblood. 

Mustangs are hardy, it's often said "they get fat off air and dirt" so they're easy keepers. Don't know much about their personality, though I guess they're very similar to the QH.


----------



## HorsieGal (Feb 26, 2008)

ok well thanx for the feedback, I will continue to research and see what I come up with. I'm not competing so I may still get a mustang even if they can't jump the highest.


----------



## Ride4Life (Nov 3, 2007)

if you want 2 be jumping the higher jumps i would prolly get a wb or a tb cuz u never really here about mustangs jumping 5ft or w/e idk but i guess it could happen


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

If you want to be really serious about showing and jumping the higher heights, then lean more towards a tb or a warmblood. A mustang will be fine for lower heights and just to have fun on. I personally have much experience with mustangs so I can't tell you much about it, but at the same time I haven't really seen them showing in a jumper events, at any level. It depends on the horse though. If you are going to be getting a trained horse, you will be able to see it's form over fences and make a decision.


----------



## HorsieGal (Feb 26, 2008)

ok, thanx. I won't be competing but will do jumping on my own for fun so while I think mustangs are gorgeous, since I can only have one horse I think I will get a horse more like a tb or a warmblood. One meant to jump.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

What you want in a jumper is a horse that's quick, responsive, and able to get over the fences. Can you find that in a mustang? Maybe... I've personally never seen one in the jumper ring (Not that they don't exist) as they really weren't bred to do that.  I do see a lot of WBs, Selle Francais, TB's, even QH's. But I see a lot of those breeds that don't make it in the jumpers. My point is, it doesn't really matter what the breed is. If you can find a mustang that can do that at the level you want, with the personality you want, then great! For the jumpers look for a horse that can do the job, not a particular breed. 
As far as mustangs go, I hear they're fabulous trail horses. Surefooted, strong hooves that don't need shoes, etc. I really don't have experience with them though. I have had a lot of experience with Selle Francais. My trainer growing up imported them from France every year so about half of my barn were SFs! They are generally a little hotter but make fantastic jumpers. Some of them did well in the hunters as well. Generally beautiful but very expensive! (most of these were in or close to 6 figures)


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

At my old barn there was a mustang mare that was an awesome little jumper. She was a little leaner than the average mustang and the prettiest dappled gray. She had tons of energy and seemed to never get tired and also you could put her in a ring with jumps and she would automaticaly jump a course of jumps without a rider. It was so cute. She could also jump about 3 ft.

I think that you should definately consider a mustang, but please don't limit yourself to one or two breeds because you might come upon a horse that might be perfect for you but turn the horse down because of his/her breed.

I have also heard that Selle Francais horses are awesome, I actually admire that breed quite a bit and always dream of having one. Good luck with you search!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

as justdressageit said, conformation plays a big role in a horses jumping ability. height is often not a factor either unless you are heading for GP but you said you werent showing so that doesnt matter  ive seen 14.3hh ponies jump 4 - 4 1/2' and 16hh horses bumble over 2'. i say find whatever you are comfortable with. with proper training most horses will jump 2' or more. 

something to think about...i was never keen as a youngen to show and had no plans of it. once i started jumping though and getting better and higher i felt the need to challenge myself by competing. since then i have developed an insatiable appetite for showing lol same has happened with my hubby. when i first started teaching him to ride he said he just wanted to pleasure ride and wasnt interested in showing. now hes saying he would like to get into cross country or endurance riding and go to events etc its because he is working hard and is getting good results so he wants to test himself out on the show circuit  

im not saying the same thing will happen to you but maybe keep that in mind when you are choosing a horse. a mustang may be perfectly fine and you may find yourself about to show in some lower level classes if you decide to do so  good luck with your decision making and horse buying expedition


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

^^ that is becoming so true for me. When i had lessons, i never wanted to show because i only had weekly lessons and my family didn't have the money for me to lease or have a horse. But now that i have a horse, i want to do so many things with her, and i'd like to try competing. Not sure what tho.
But i would look for a horse to suit you and leave color, gender and breed out of it.
I thought i wanted a tall, trained, bay TB gelding. But what i got was a green broke, 15.2ish, sorrel app mare. And i love her to pieces.


----------



## HorsieGal (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanx for all of your thoughts and feedback. Selle Francais are another breed that I am considering but I have decided I want a rescue so I will see what's available, trained or untrained and go from there. Thanx a lot for all of the responses!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

aaaah a rescue! now youre talking my language  you can get some amazing horses that are rescues but just make sure you are prepared for the job of dealing with the issues that rescues horses can have. 

im really glad to hear someone else is taking up the rescue idea


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

welllllllllllllllllll, i own a mustang and have done much research on them before i bought him. their tempermant is usually amazing, they are life long partners, super social, and very trusting to their owners (i guess any horse can have this). I was told by my trainer that mustangs can be great little jumpers because they are built for athletics, but everyone is right, they are super stocky, probably not the most graceful. conformation wise, prob not the best, but for me im not going to be showing or going pro....maybe dabbling in jumping, but nothing spectacular. i love my baby for his personality all the way.

good luck!!


----------



## HorsieGal (Feb 26, 2008)

thanks, mustangs are great, I have a freind that has one but I will see what the rescue shelter has. It will probably end up being whatever horse I happen to fall in love with!  I will keep researching and all that and thanks for your input.


----------



## TWHlover (Apr 19, 2018)

here is video of a lady who has mustanges for her jumping program.


----------

